# Generator Voltage Output Question



## redlee (Sep 27, 2014)

I just put my EM6500sx back together, needed cleaning badly - I bought it used at a very good price. Question is when I put my meter in the 110 outlet I get 113 volts.
Is there adjustments or does it need a new voltage reg or ???? 
Thanks


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

When did you measure it? How much load was on it?

113 volts is completely acceptable. It's not always 120 volts at your house either. Originally it was 110 volts.

Measure the frequency. That should be 60 hz (in the US) for devices to function correctly. On a non-inverter generator with no load set it at about 63 hz so that as you load up the generator it gets closer to 60 hz.


----------



## redlee (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes measured under load,and measured at the plug in. Where do you measure the frequency?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You measure the frequency at any receptacle, just like you measure voltage. You need a meter capable of reading frequency though. Most "inexpensive" multi-meters won't.


----------

